# Guppy



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Hey guys,
I woke up today to find my guppy dead. He was sort of weak last night. But just died overnight. I noticed something strange though. When she died she was belly up laying on the gravel. I noticed that she had some unusual bumps on the underside of her belly. It looked like there thigns inside of her. Is this normal? 
It this something that could possibly contaminate the other fish in the tank? That kind of freaked me out a little bit. I didn't notice those bumps on there before. Also... When i first turned on the lights, i didn't really see the guppy, i noticed that the dead guppy was inside of the pleco's cave. 
Could the pleco possibly have taken her inside of the cave after she died? lol


thanks again.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Try not to worry, plecos will eat dead fish. One of my baby plecos just died and my other pleco ate the whole pleco just leaving the bone so it's definitely possible. What color were the bumps? By 'things inside of her', what did it look like? Did it kind of look like worms or parasites?
Keep a close eye on your other fish to make sure they are not getting the bums.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Doodles said:


> Try not to worry, plecos will eat dead fish. One of my baby plecos just died and my other pleco ate the whole pleco just leaving the bone so it's definitely possible. What color were the bumps? By 'things inside of her', what did it look like? Did it kind of look like worms or parasites?
> Keep a close eye on your other fish to make sure they are not getting the bums.


The bumps were sort of a darker white color. That's how i could tell they weren't a normal part of the fish when i took her out of the water. 
I have no idea what the worms look like. I guess you could say the parge lump in her belly wasn't a normal pregnancy bump. It was a very uneven bumpiness. I have no idea is that is worms or not. 
I'm thinking it might be a parasite because i just lost a lyretail mollie this morning too. It looked ok to me since it was floating upright underneath a leaf. Then i noticed it started to stip over when another fish swam by it and it didn't move. :rip: 

All of the other fish seem fine so far... i will keep an eye on them. Externally, the others look fine.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

it was probably cysts theyre not contagious the pleco may eat the fish but its not healthy and i wouldnt reccomend it some might not even eat it


----------

